# Science And Religion



## ab123 (Sep 13, 2007)

All i wanted to say is (and i am not taking sides with ANY religion) that Albert Einstein once said that there is no Science without Religion, and that Religion without Science is blind (mere superstition). Everybody, I ask you to study ALL religions, and first look at the science (quality and quantity) and see if you agree with it (Guru Granth Sahib, Bible, Torah, Quran, Vedas etc). You may decide another religion is better than yours, OR you may just increase your faith in your current religion...just some food for thought. I think it is our DUTY as human beings sent from God on to this earth to study all religions and seek out the truth, infact it is our obligation and life mission in my opinion!  And remember, dont go by mere hear-say, go straight to the source, the holy books, and read for yourself and make an educated conclusion.
Peace to all my fellow human beings, my brothers and sisters.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 13, 2007)

Albert Einstein is also famous for his many quotes. One quote is, "One cannot help but be in awe [one] contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvelous structures of reality." Another quote is "The most important human endeavor is the striving for morality in our action, Our inner balances and even our very existence depend on it. Only morality in our actions can give beauty and dignity to life." 
    Albert Einstein was born on March 14, 1879 in Ulm, Germany. His parents were Pauline and Hermann Einstein. It is interesting to note that neither of his parents had any knowledge in the areas of math or science. Even Albert, in his early years, was a very shy but curious kid that showed very little aptitude for anything. In elementary school, Albert was such an under achiever in all subjects other than math and science that his parents suspected that he might be retarded. As it turned out, Albert preferred to learn on his own and had taught himself advanced *mathematics and science by the time he was a teenager. *
    Another interesting fact is that between the ages of *six to thirteen, he studied the violin*. After a failed attempt to skip high school and attend the Swiss Polytechnic University in 1895, Albert went to Aarau, Switzerland to finish high school. He graduated from high school at the age of 17 and enrolled at the Swiss Federal Polytechnic School in Zurich. Albert graduated in 1900 with a degree in physics.

(Source : Biography of Albert Einstein)

*Let's now look at how a 14 year old sikh boy plays the violin.*
YouTube - Raag Bhimpalasi- Indian Violin- Raginder Singh


----------



## truefriend111 (Aug 18, 2010)

namjap said:


> Albert Einstein is also famous for his many quotes. One quote is, "One cannot help but be in awe [one] contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvelous structures of reality." Another quote is "The most important human endeavor is the striving for morality in our action, Our inner balances and even our very existence depend on it. Only morality in our actions can give beauty and dignity to life."
> Albert Einstein was born on March 14, 1879 in Ulm, Germany. His parents were Pauline and Hermann Einstein. It is interesting to note that neither of his parents had any knowledge in the areas of math or science. Even Albert, in his early years, was a very shy but curious kid that showed very little aptitude for anything. In elementary school, Albert was such an under achiever in all subjects other than math and science that his parents suspected that he might be retarded. As it turned out, Albert preferred to learn on his own and had taught himself advanced *mathematics and science by the time he was a teenager. *
> Another interesting fact is that between the ages of *six to thirteen, he studied the violin*. After a failed attempt to skip high school and attend the Swiss Polytechnic University in 1895, Albert went to Aarau, Switzerland to finish high school. He graduated from high school at the age of 17 and enrolled at the Swiss Federal Polytechnic School in Zurich. Albert graduated in 1900 with a degree in physics.
> 
> ...


 

I do believe in what Albert Einstein said that there is no Science without Religion, and that Religion without Science is blind.
*
deleted personal email/proselytizing*


----------



## Seeker9 (Aug 18, 2010)

truefriend111 said:


> I do believe in what Albert Einstein said that there is no Science without Religion, and that Religion without Science is blind.
> 
> If u want to know that which is the religion which is compatible with science u can mail me at truefriend1231@gmail.com
> 
> OR can see in the post of Is Science and Religion Compatible on your site


 

Dear Fellow SPn'ers

Allow me to fill in the gaps for you and let you know that True Friend Ji wishes to prosletyse about Islam


----------

